# bibliothèque avec yosemite



## barbicaja (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Bizarre comme c'est bizarre, depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite sur mon macbook pro 2008, je ne trouve plus la bibliothèque dans la petite maison... pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Par avance merci.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2014)

depuis plusieurs OSX la biblio est masquée !
pour la sortir 
Finder / Aller avec touche ALT et elle sera listée et atteignable
(c'est expliqué...dans l'aide mac)

et eventuellement ensuite la mettre dans ta colonne laterale finder si besoin d'accès permanent


----------



## barbicaja (1 Novembre 2014)

merci.


----------



## Breizh44 (1 Novembre 2014)

Salut,
dans les options de présentation (clic droit dans le finder quand tu es dans le home) tu as une option "afficher le dossier bibliothèque":





(tiens, l'image viens des fofo macg d'ailleurs  )


----------



## Patap0uf (20 Janvier 2015)

Sauf que dans yosemite cette petite case disparait.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2015)

le fait que ce ne soit pas dans la hiérarchie  à _l'interieur_ du finder , tu l'oublieras assez vite;  car à chaque besoin tu auras vite le réflexe de cliquer le raccourci barre laterale


----------

